

Web Startup Calculator - phiggis
http://www.webstartupcalculator.com
All<p>I have made a simple web startup calculator at  http://www.webstartupcalculator.com/<p>Its supposed to do four things<p>1) Describe the web startup in a one line pitch
2) tell you how much time you are saving a potential client
3) tell you how much money you are saving a potential client
4) Help you understand how many sales you need to make a month to achieve a certain amount of profit<p>It doesnt take into account customer acquisition costs or tell you how many sales people you need, but it will give you an idea of what the financial model <i>could</i> look like, it is a basic model<p>Best to click on the youtube full screen button to watch<p>Any feedback appreciated (my voice isnt the most sexy for youtube demo ;-)<p>Its useful for producing real figures around an idea.
======
mikehuffman
I actually like this very much. Simple. Does one thing, well, visually, and
easily. No real bells and whistles, but for what it is that's fine. On a side
note, I felt that the video, though of a fairly low production value, did have
a sincerity and "approachable" vibe to it that I liked as well. I'm not sure
how you might monetize something like this, but all around ... good job!

~~~
phiggis
yes its very low production as its just me ;-) i appreciate you looking so
thank you, i was only going for honesty that thats it, so I appreciate what
you have said

------
vyrotek
A very interesting idea. Of course my favorite part was seeing Visual Studio
open with a couple of website debuggers running in the task tray ;) Did you
make this with MVC3?

I love seeing .Net related things in the startup world!

~~~
phiggis
lol thank you, always have a debugger open, some people view that as bad,
maybe I should of hide it :-) the achievement is the delivery of concept, well
to me anyway ;-)

------
cobrabyte
Interesting idea but I'd like to see the intro video slimmed-down a bit. I
know it's not terribly long but a better-organized walkthrough would get
people to _using_ the tool rather than watching a video.

~~~
phiggis
thats cool, tell me what you want it to say?

------
dazbradbury
Is there an argument to say if you can't work this data out yourself, then you
probably shouldn't be running a startup?

Well put together as a hobby project though, so thanks!

~~~
phiggis
peoples abilities are all different so its difficult to guess peoples
abilities, so i provide a simple need

------
rayhano
Bloody amazing!

Now if only it could negate the need to show investors anything but the
numbers from this...

~~~
phiggis
a common way of communication is always appreciated, standards enforced are
never agreed, I only wish life was simple like this..

------
smadam9
If only it did something beneficial...

~~~
phiggis
lol i like this, it will not write the code, but if you have an idea it forces
you to think about it and whether you should spend money on it and if you
spend money on it how much money it will generate for you..

~~~
Ecio78
Even though the concepts are easy (nothing you cant do with a couple of
excel/google docs formulas) I think it's quite nice if you want to do some
basic startup pricing maths. A humble suggestion, you can improve the UI, i.e.
reduce the video size (as suggested by others) or also give more visibility to
calculated data in the page, i.e. "Units Required" and "Sales Revenue Needed"
should be more clear and highlighted because they are actually (one of) the
"result" of the calculation

~~~
smadam9
In my opinion, none of it was clear without the video. How can one launch a
website without a basic layout that is self-explanatory? And to launch a
website for something that takes 5 min in Excel to make? I still can't see the
benefit. It takes longer to learn his interface than to just make it yourself.

~~~
phiggis
thats true, but only if you know what you are making, thats what the video
explains for those that have not done it before

thanks for the feedback

